# Shark



## RAJD (Jan 27, 2013)

Considering a SHARK PRO PLUS machine from Rockler.
Any Thoughts good or bad?


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

I have a shark for the last 3 yrs. I had no problems. look at CNC Shark Forum • View forum - CNC Shark For a lot of your questions.

Tony


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

I have an original Shark Pro and a Shark Pro HD 1. Go to the link in Tony's post and see what they are saying about the aluminum slat bed like the one on the newer machines like the Shark Pro Plus you are thinking about. I have rebuilt the bed on the Shark Pro HD 1 buy adding aluminum angles to support the rails between the mounting rails and replaced the mounting rails with aluminum angles also. I also replaced the linear bearings with adjustable bearings.
My Original Shark Pro cuts better than the new machine even after the up grades.

I like the machines but If I were doing it again I would look around to see what is available and check any reviews available. There are a lot of machines now so think about what you will be doing with it then look at the machines that fit your needs.

I feel you should not have to rebuild what you buy to get it to cut correctly. If you are going to build then build it yourself from a kit or scratch.


----------



## Bradleytavares (Feb 25, 2012)

Have you looked at a CarveWright?


----------



## jimreed1948 (Apr 17, 2013)

I was leaning heavily towards a Shark and at the last minute I bought a Torchmate and use it for routing only. The table is an issue that needs to be addressed on the Shark during it's first assembly and not later. As mentioned before, there are some easy and inexpensive fixes for this. If I didn't purchase the Torchmate, I would have gone with the Shark. Read the Setup section on the Shark first, then put it together. It will save you time and grief in the long run.


----------



## RAJD (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank You for the heads up Jim and for the link Tony. 
Mike I think I will shop around a little more,
I am working with a small budget so I have to choose wisely.

Bob


----------



## jimreed1948 (Apr 17, 2013)

Take a look at some used machines. You may be able to find a good used one a lot cheaper than a new one. That's what I did. Right now Torchmate is selling some refurbished machines. I'm not sure what comes with these but they will be able to tell you. I'm very pleased with my machine. I like doing inlays on cutting boards and my machine is very accurate.


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

You should get the biggest machine you can fit in your shop. I thought about a smaller unit and ended up with a 48 x 96 used Shopbot that was just a little more than the Shark and I was glad I got that size. I now have sold that one for what I had into it and have a new Shopbot that I cut 48 x 96 sheets for a couple of sign companies and other cabinet parts.


----------

